# want to see Rio Nanay Rhom



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

can anyne show me pics of this fish im lookin for a rhom to get and this is an option


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

this is the rhom i bought..4''

and check this site http://www.piranhas-fr.com/especes/rhombeus.htm
at the bottom you'll see rio nanay rhoms


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

matc07098702 said:


> *this is the rhom i bought..4''*
> 
> and check this site http://www.piranhas-fr.com/especes/rhombeus.htm
> at the bottom you'll see rio nanay rhoms
> [snapback]1099930[/snapback]​


I hope you don't mind, but your rhom looks closer to a compressus than rhombeus. It's a great looking fish anyway, but rhoms generally don't have the elongated spots (bars) on their flanks like yours does.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

thanks so im geussin its not a bad rhom to go with?


----------



## anthongy817 (May 3, 2005)

here's a picture of my 3.5" rhom. got it from pedro. seems pretty similar to matc07098702 rhom..


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

> I hope you don't mind, but your rhom looks closer to a compressus than rhombeus. It's a great looking fish anyway, but rhoms generally don't have the elongated spots (bars) on their flanks like yours does.


No that's not exactly my rhom but the colors are like that. Anyway even if that fish that was sold to me as a rhom was in fact a compressus i would still be happy !


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

matc07098702 said:


> > I hope you don't mind, but your rhom looks closer to a compressus than rhombeus. It's a great looking fish anyway, but rhoms generally don't have the elongated spots (bars) on their flanks like yours does.
> 
> 
> No that's not exactly my rhom but the colors are like that. Anyway *even if that fish that was sold to me as a rhom was in fact a compressus i would still be happy !*
> [snapback]1100473[/snapback]​


That's what I'm saying man, that's a hot looking fish but if you check through the ID forum too many people are more concerned with what their fish is called than what their fish is. You see a ton of "I hope this guy is a rhom, he's an awesome little dude who already killed two feeders I used to cycle" turn into "oh that f*cking sucks, I wanted a rhom and now I have a stupid sanchezi" which makes no sense to me at all.

That compressus is f*cking NICE so far as I'm concerned, call it whatever you want to IMO


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

but are there any sign to clearly id my p ? His eyes are orange/red but i don't really see any bars on his flank. His ''cheeks'' are orange too. I checked on opefe and there's not much information about that. It sucks that i can't take any good pics of him i tried many times it's just too hard


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

well if he was like that i would be happy. that if u were talkin about my compressus. he just sits in the corner all day not swimming and not eating infron of me here he is anyway he looks realy cool now with the black sand


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

"qickshot said:


> well if he was like that i would be happy. that if u were talkin about my compressus. he just sits in the corner all day not swimming and not eating infron of me here he is anyway he looks realy cool now with the black sand
> [snapback]1101085[/snapback]​


No disrespect intended dude, but if you've had the fish for less than 6 months, what do you expect? Piranhas take a while to adjust and alot of serrasalmus are ambush predators by nature, so if you're looking for a death machine you're going to be looking for a long long time. Maybe an Oscar would be more appropriate if you're looking for something that won't hide and will jam everything it can into it's mouth, they're really rewarding fish to own supposedly


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

nope i just want a fish that comes out to the miiddle of the tank andeats infront of me. its not to much to ask for. all the serra onwners say it. alot even chase fingers i am not even asking that i just want him to eat infront of me like other fish


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I've got a rhom that does that, but even though he was attacking the glass in front of me at the store, he still took 3 weeks before he ate in front of me and that is SHORT for getting acclimated. The serra owners who talk about their fish being cool in front of them, that you see are people who have kept the fish for awhile and let it get comfortable. I mean, even my red bellies are cool and eat in front of me, of course it took ten f*cking months before they would reliably do that, and that's the point. Judazz will tell you how cool his manny is in front of him, but he'll also tell you it took something like 9 months for him to get like that. If there's a perception that piranhas will do anything but hide without you having to wait a long time for it to happen, you're looking at the exception and not the rule.

Get a jaguar cichlid if you have the tank to house one, they're true piscivores (eat other fish) and will be much more aggressive and active in front of you. If you aren't interested in waiting possibly up to a year for your fish to come around there's nothing at all wrong with that, you should own the fish you want to own, but piranhas might just not be it.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S. rhombeus geo-forms
Take a visit here. May take some time to load.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

thanks i geuss its not for me i wanted one thats realy dark


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

hastatus said:


> S. rhombeus geo-forms
> Take a visit here. May take some time to load.
> [snapback]1101345[/snapback]​


damn some of those rhoms would make a killer tank.


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Wow !!! These are some very nice Rhom


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

i hate cichlids beside convicts i know what i want. compressus arnt great piranhas anyway. if they were how come i cant even sell this thing?


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

matc07098702 said:


> > I hope you don't mind, but your rhom looks closer to a compressus than rhombeus. It's a great looking fish anyway, but rhoms generally don't have the elongated spots (bars) on their flanks like yours does.
> 
> 
> No that's not exactly my rhom but the colors are like that. Anyway even if that fish that was sold to me as a rhom was in fact a compressus i would still be happy !
> [snapback]1100473[/snapback]​


That is a Rhom. Looks exactly like mine did at the same stage. Now it's 6". Looks quite different as you can see from my Avatar.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Pat said:


> matc07098702 said:
> 
> 
> > > I hope you don't mind, but your rhom looks closer to a compressus than rhombeus. It's a great looking fish anyway, but rhoms generally don't have the elongated spots (bars) on their flanks like yours does.
> ...


And aside from the spotting that would indicate a member of the compressus family, what makes you think it's a rhom?


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

Do compressus have red eyes ? I'd like to id my p just to be sure of what it is i like to know what's in my tank


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

mine doesnt if you can see. and i think even if they did yours would be to young to have them if your talkin about your 4 inch rhom


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

this got me thinking bout getting a nanay rhom now.just seen some on georges website...


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

matc07098702 said:


> Do compressus have red eyes ? I'd like to id my p just to be sure of what it is i like to know what's in my tank
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do believe they do


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> Judazz will tell you how cool his manny is in front of him, but he'll also tell you it took something like 9 months for him to get like that.[snapback]1101339[/snapback]​


Yup, and added to that, in the two years I had him, he never, I repeat, *never ever* ate in front of me - I always had to observe him from at least 10ft away from his tank, and then, if I was lucky, I could catch a glimpse of him eating his food.
Not that I cared, though: wheter he ate in front of me or not, he was an amazing and extremely interactive fish. His feeding behaviour had no effect whatsoever on how I valued my fish (and to prevent any disappointment, I'd urge anyone to adopt that attitude).


----------

